# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Fateful 2/13 Amiriyah shelter bombing, why it was never memorialized by US media?

## doodle

Does anyone know if US media memorialized killing of over 400 civilians on 2/13 like it did 7/11?
Reportedly, some of the 9/11 hijackers had visited this memorial site before 9/11.




> *Amiriyah shelter bombing*
> 
> The Amiriyah shelter bombing[1] or Amiriyah shelter massacre[2] was an aerial attack that killed more than 408 civilians[3] on February 13, 1991 during the Gulf War, when an air-raid shelter ("Public Shelter No. 25"), also referred to as the Al Firdos C3 bunker by the U.S. military, in the Amiriyah neighborhood of Baghdad, Iraq was destroyed by the USAF with two laser-guided "smart bombs".[4]
> 
> According to U.S. government sources,[which?] the attack was based on signals and human intelligence reports suggesting the bunker was a military command site. The shelter was used in the Iran–Iraq War and the Persian Gulf War by hundreds of civilians.
> 
> *Bombing*
> 
> At 4:30 am the morning of 13 February, two F-117 stealth fighter/bombers each dropped a 2,000 pound GBU-27 laser-guided bomb on the shelter. The first cut through ten feet of reinforced concrete before a time-delayed fuse exploded. Minutes later the second bomb followed the path cut by the first bomb.[6] People staying in the upper level were incinerated by heat, while boiling water from the shelter's water tank killed those below.[7]
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amiriya...te_note-BBC-11



Some 9/11 victims families had visited the memorial before Iraq war start:




> *9-11 FAMILIES IN IRAQ Visit bombed shelter on 6-day peace mission*
> 
> By GREG GITTRICH DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITER With News Wire Services
> 
> Thursday, January 9th 2003, 7:35AM
> 
> As U.S. troops massed in the region, relatives of victims of the Sept. 11 attacks visited a Baghdad shelter bombed during the Gulf War and sang songs of peace with Iraqi children yesterday.
> 
> "Suffering is universal," said Kristina Olsen, 44, a nurse from Massachusetts whose sister was aboard one of the hijacked jets that exploded into the World Trade Center. "It connects us, and we've bonded together in that suffering."
> ...



http://www.nydailynews.com/archives/...aq__visit.html

----------

